# Köderfisch Zander /Aal



## teuz20 (14. Juni 2010)

Hey 
Liebe Community 
Ich bin neu hier und werd auch länger bleiben|supergri

Ich habe nach langen wieder angefangen zu angeln und besitze mein Fischereischein schon seit dem ich 12 bin.
War gestern wieder nachtangeln und auch erfolgreich.
1 Aal 60 cm (köderfisch)und 2 Schleie  50 cm und 37cm (auf Tauwurm)
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/8862/dsc00128nw.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Ich habe aber irgendwie dennoch mehr lust auf Zander und Aal.
Mein Problem besteht darin das ich nicht genau weiß wie ich den Köderfisch aufziehe bzw wie ich den haken rausgucken lassen.
Ich hatte die nacht 4 Bisse wovon ich nur 1 Aal landen konnte und jedesmal war der köderfisch bei den anderen weg abgefressen oder so.
Mein Freund kennt sich auch nicht so mit Aal aus , da er mehr der Karpfenangler ist aber schon mehr Erfahrung hat, er  meinte zu mir warte noch der nimmt noch sehne und würgt sich den komplett rein.Er meinte so ," man sagt 3 mal schnur nehmen lassen und anreißen"
Das schnur nehmen war aber  so im 5-10 min takt bis nix mehr kam.
Wie ist das beim Aal bzw Zander ? Gleich anschlagen? oder doch warten bis er sich den reinwürgt. Merkt er den haken nicht?Deswegen auch meine frage wie am besten aufziehen oder einfach durchs maul vorne#q?

danke schon mal 
mfg Chris


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch Zander /Aal*

Tja, da ist jeder Angler anderer Ansicht! Du kannst den Köfi entweder am zwei- haken- system befestigen, indem du ein Einzelhaken der Größe 4-1 plus ein Drilling der Größe 10-6, je nach Köfigröße als Vorfachhaken einsetzt. Der Fisch wird dann natürlich nicht aufgezogen, sondern jewils ein Haken am Kopf und einer in Schanzflossennähe oder im hinteren Teil des Rückens befestigt. Vorteil dieser Methode: Du kannst sofort Anschlagen ( Wird auch "Sofort- Anschlagsystem" genannt)- der Fisch hängt mit sehr sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an einem der Haken fest. Zweiter Vorteil: Auch vorsichtgste Bisse können verwandelt werden. Dritter Vorteil: Die Präsentation ist "verführerischer": im Gegensatz zum aufgezogenen Köderfisch krümmt sich der Fisch nicht durch die Belastung beim Auswurf, er bleibt immer schön "gerade", außerdem wird die Schwimmblase nicht verletzt und der Köfi treibt schöner auf- macht in vielen Fällen mehr her! 
Allerdings hat es den Nachteil, dass: Gierige Fische "verangelt werden", wenn sie den Köfi schlucken, also auch dann untermaßige in ungünstigen Fällen betroffen sein könnten... UND in extrem klarem Wasser: Die Fische sollten ja so wenig Verdacht schöpfen wie möglich, aber evtl. werden sie durch gleich zwei Haken am Köfi noch misstrauischer, und lehnen den Leckerbissen ab. Also immer abwägen, wann du welche Methode einsetzt. Die einfachste Methode, vor allem, wenn du weisst, dass sich die Fische den Köfi gierig "reinziehen": Die Lippköderung, Haken durch die Lippe und ab dafür! Hierbei kannst du etwas warten, bevor den Anschlag setzt, weil hier der Fisch Zeit braucht, bis er den Köfi auch wirklich genommen hat. Vorteil: Präsentation des Fisches- es sieht "am besten aus" im Wasser! Die Schwimmblase bleibt auch hierbei unversehrt, der Köfi treibt also etwas auf! Weiteres Plus: Vor der Attacke schöpft der Fisch- zumindest theoretisch gesehen am "wenigsten Verdacht", er sieht den Haken weder von unten, von hinten noch von der Seite, also gerade bei extrem klarem Wasser eine Überlegung wert! Außerdem sehr fischschonend- vor allem, wenn man den Widerhaken andrückt, werden kaum Fische verangelt! Nachteil: Oh wehe, der Fisch spürt Widerstand beim Abziehen- er lässt SOFORT los und dass wäre nicht so gut. Weitere Methode: der mit Ködernadel aufgzogene Köfi, wobei der Einzel- oder Ryderhaken entweder hinterm kopf, oder vor der Rückenflosse oder direkt am Maul rausschaut. Vorteil: Der Fisch hängt meistens sicher , mann kann früh anschlagen. Außerdem ebenfalls sehr fischschonend, der Haken schaut nur zum Teil aus dem Fisch und richtet so "theoretisch"- relativ wenig "Schaden an". Zweitens: Auch in diesem Zsh.: Da der Haken nur ein Stück rausschaut bzw. rausschauen sollte, ist es eine der unauffälligeren Wege, an Fisch zu kommen- Verdacht schöpft der Fisch auch hier nur sehr selten. Aber ein Minus: Durch das Aufziehen wird die Schwimblase oft beschädigt- wenn es erwünscht ist- kein Problem, oftmals aber sollte der Köfi schon etwas auftreiben, so liegt er träge am Grund, erregt wesentlich weniger Aufmerksamkeit. und wie schon erwähnt- durch die belastung beim Auswerfen krümmt sich unser köfi oftmals- ebenfalls ein unangenehmer "Störfaktor"! Ein "Pendant" zur Lippköderung ist die Anköderung des Fisches mit nem Ryderhaken- oder Drilling diekt unter der Rückflosse- insbesondere beim Angeln mit Schwimmer macht dies Sinn, der Fisch wird so in seiner "natürlichen schwimmposition gehalten! Es gibt allerdings auch Angler, die befestigen den köfi, sodass er auf dem Rücken schwimmt, also kein lebendes Fischchen "vorgaukeln", sondern wirklich den fischen sagen: hier hast du eine Beute, die ist sooo leicht zu bekommen... 
Also, wäge ab, und vor allem: teste aus, welche Methode für dich die Anköderungsmethode ist, die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen, also geh angeln, führe am besten ne Statistik, mit welcher Montage was passiert, wie viele Bisse, wie hoch die Bissausbeute, usw. So kannst du Trends erkennen und dich auch danach richten.


----------



## RedArc (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Köderfisch Zander /Aal*

Hier meine (kürzere) Version....

Köderfisch am besten 6-10cm mit ner Ködernadel aufziehen. Durch den After zum schlund, also den Einzelhaken (4er bis 2er) aus dem Maul gucken lassen und den Hakenbogen seitlich vom maul abstehen lassen. Da vor allem Zander den fisch mit dem kopf vorran schlucken.

Also Petri

MFG Chris


----------

